# Solved: More than one site map..



## gutlypig (Jan 17, 2006)

I have done a fair bit to help my site show up in a google search mainly aiming for a search result when people type in "Bodybuilding forum" I am doing well as im not very far down the uk list of results and the world results i am but a few pages in which is ok ..I have got a google site map which lists my 12 urls or sections of the site and submitted to google which replied with site map ok and that my site is being crawled succesfully.However on another forum i have been told that i should have more than one sitemap and maybe have a sitemap per section/url but when i try to generate a sitemap under eg, www.worldofmuscle.co.uk/index I get the message "you have entered the url to a file try again. Any ideas how i do this?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

well http://www.worldofmuscle.co.uk/index gives me a 404 error

and I'm not exactly sure what you're asking, can you make it clearer?


----------



## gutlypig (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry let me try again..

I have a Google sitemap just 1 that is located in my top level directory on my site,I know you can submit several site maps to google but i fail to see the benefit if they are all generated based on the same place.
I Did read Though i cant find it now,That you can generate site maps for more than just your main site url.. Mine is
http://www.worldofmuscle.co.uk/ I have a site map generated for this url.
But can i generate a site map for my portal http://www.worldofmuscle.co.uk/portal.php
and another site map for my main index http://www.worldofmuscle.co.uk/index.php

If so how would i do this ?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I don't think that's what they mean by "main site url"

Since you can put all those urls in one sitemap.

I have three sitmaps on my site but that's because I have two subdomains. So I have one sitemap in site.com one in sub1.site.com and one in sub2.site.com

What you're talking about won't benefit you at all. It seems rather pointless to me too.


----------



## gutlypig (Jan 17, 2006)

I see what you mean, Makes sense to.. Thanks.


----------

